

A flexible and extensible calendar for android - p-v
https://github.com/p-v/FlexibleCalendar

======
p-v
FlexibleCalendar for android, now has the feature to change the cell
background for three different states, i.e. day today, day selected and day
regular. Stay tuned, more to come.

